# After installing, files are missing?

## Help M3

This is what I get after I had installed gentoo and the handbook said to reboot...

Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5'

root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

Error 15: File not found

Press any key to continue...

This is my first linux installation so any help is appreciated, and if you could put it into terms that a new user can understand, that would be great!

Thanks!

----------

## dwbowyer

 *Help M3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Booting 'Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5'
> 
> root (hd0,0)
> ...

 

I doubt if you installed recently that you have this kernel version installed. That is the example. No need to chroot again, but 

1. use the livecd that you used to install, to boot

2. mount /boot or the partiton it exists in

3. "ls -l /boot" to find what the name of your kernel is Q: and did you use genkernel or manually compile and install a kernel?

4. edit /boot/grub/grub.conf and change the above to use the right file name.

----------

## eccerr0r

Another "trick" you can use is that grub can do file name completion and temporary editing.

If you hit 'e' at the menu option you want to boot, it will give an option to edit each line.  Go to the kernel line and edit the /boot/kernel... thing - remove it, use / to start from that disk's root, and use the tab button to get a list of files you have installed in that directory.  Select the correct filename for the kernel and at least you'll get a chance to be able to temporarily boot.

You'll then need edit the file normally, the editing on the boot menu is temporary.

This will work if you're sure the rest of your install is in proper order though...

----------

## Help M3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I doubt if you installed recently that you have this kernel version installed. That is the example. No need to chroot again, but 
> 
> 1. use the livecd that you used to install, to boot
> ...

 [/quote]

this was the problem but then i had another error after it started booting. so im just going to start completely over thanks so much for the help guys!

----------

## John R. Graham

Don't start over. You can re-enter the chroot by rebooting the install CD/DVD, mounting the drives and chrooting just like in the Handbook. A broken install can almost always be rejoined.

- John

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Help M3,

Its really hard to break a Gentoo install so badly that starting again is the only way out, that a bad habit you learned form abother operating stsrem.

Fix your Gentoo - you will learn much more by fixng it when it breasks than just by following the handbook and have everything Just Work.

----------

## Help M3

eventually i fixed my conf that was wrong but then i had another error.

it was something like /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device and that /dev/sda3 could not be found in .

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Help M3,

Did the message go on to say something about a kernel panic and unknown-block (x,y)  where x and y are numbers ?

What are x and y ?

It soulds like you have arrived at the point where the kernel is trying to mount your root filesystem but can't for some reason.

The . in your message should be a list of partitions the kernel can see.  If you get a just a . it means it can't see any.

This normally means your kernel configurationis not correct for your hardware. 

Did you use genkernel to make your kernel or did you do it yourself ?

Boot the liveCD and post the output of 

```
lspci -k
```

That will tell os your hardware and the kernel drivers in use.

Moount your root partition (do not chroot) and do

```
wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config
```

and tell us the URL you get back. That puts your kernel configuration file on the web as it won't fit into a post.

If you are not using a Gentoo CD, you won't have wgetpaste.  In that case, get into your chroot, 

```
emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## Help M3

This is what i get...

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

    Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

root block device() ::

NeddySeagoon: There is no kernel panic that I see it opens grub has the splash image and says that i can boot gentoo but after it starts loading files it comes up with that. I did use genkernel, and i followed the handbook and i followed a friend who walked me through another installation. nothing is working. my friend says its the kernel configuration and stuff about not having the right drivers.here the info you asked for...

lcpci | wgetpaste                                         http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538530/

lsmod | wgetpaste                                       http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538531/

cat /proc/cpuinfo | wgetpaste                     http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538532/

cat /etc/fstab | wgetpaste                           http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538533/

cat /boot/grub/grub.conf | wgetpaste         http://paste.pocoo.org/show/538534/

when i did wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config it said no such file

----------

## Jaglover

Try 

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 if you are in chroot environment.

----------

## Help M3

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Try 
> 
> ```
> wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

i dont know why but /usr/src/linux/.config is not a file

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Help M3,

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]
```

will be a problem.

IDE mode is for windows XP users to use once only, so they can install the AHCI driver.

Go into your BIOS and set your hard drive option to AHCI or raid ... anything other than IDE or compatibility mode.

That might be enough as your hard drive controller driver is listed in lsmod

```
ahci                   18885  1
```

/usr/src/linux is supposed to be a symbolic link to your kernel source tree.

----------

## Help M3

WOOOHOOOO!!!!!

Boot the liveCD and post the output of

Code:

lspci -k

That will tell os your hardware and the kernel drivers in use.

Moount your root partition (do not chroot) and do

Code:

wgetpaste /mnt/gentoo/usr/src/linux/.config

and tell us the URL you get back. That puts your kernel configuration file on the web as it won't fit into a post.

If you are not using a Gentoo CD, you won't have wgetpaste. In that case, get into your chroot,

Code:

emerge wgetpaste

wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

lspci-k gave us enough information too configure the kernel in the best simplest way and it all works thanks so mush guys.

the kernel was not configured to my hardware correctley apperantly. but i can now log in and now i need to do the long proccess of leaving it to do its own stuff

----------

